
The Thing That Goes Beep - lermontov
http://blog.crone.su/2015/08/the-thing-that-goes-beep.html
======
douche
I was hoping that this was a commentary on the cost of healthcare, making a
clever reference with the headline to this lovely Monty Python skit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc)

